# Slow electrical drain in my beloved Acura



## spirits (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi everyone. Not looking for answers as such but mostly venting Feel free to ignore.
My 2007 Acura Tl was my pride and joy...It is my 3 Acura and I should be loving the car but am not.  It has developed a slow electrical leak and it is getting very annoying for what should be a care free driving car.
First of all I need a reliable car because I work out of town and no coworkers live near by.  The first 2 Acuras were a dream of reliability but just got old and needed replacing.
About a year ago my car would not start, the battery had discharged overnight.
So....
We replaced the battery
Checked the alternator
Checked the HFD module (Bluetooth)
Checked the remote starter
Checked truck or glove compartment lights in case they were being left on.
For the last 4 months I have been driving without the #6 fuse which run my door locks, garage door opener, trunk.  I need to open garage manually, open car with key and trunk from inside.  Like about 40 years ago
I can live with this but prefer not to....I have paid for all this electronics and would like to use them. I would also like to be able to start my car in the morning.
I guess one reason I posted this message is that I cannot be the only one with problems like this...anyone else having trouble with their car conveniences becoming more hassle than they are worth?
A second reason is I have listed all the common reasons for slow electrical drain just in case someone else runs into this problem.  This list took a long time to compile and hopefully may save Tuggers time in the future.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2013)

If it's something common among Acuras, the dealer will have a bulletin about it. Alternately, there are 'master switches' (or might be called 'battery isolators') available that connect to the positive battery terminal (common on RVs and multi battery trucks). You flip the switch 'on' when you want to go, leave it 'on' while driving and say- open the garage etc. then turn it 'off' when you remove the key. You'll probably lose the clock and radio station presets, but that will sure stop whatever parasitic drain your battery is experiencing.

Jim


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is a very detailed troubleshooting by Sparky, it seems to be a common problem.  Either disconnect the module or replace it if you want that function also.

http://www.sparkys-answers.com/2012/06/2006-acura-tl-battery-goes-dead.html


----------



## Elan (Jul 8, 2013)

You might not remember, but you posted about this same issue about 6 months ago:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185249&highlight=Acura

  I would recommend disconnecting the HFL module to see if your problem goes away.  

  Too bad we don't live near each other, as I'm reasonably confident I could diagnose the problem in short order.


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow!  Sparky is amazing!

I have a 2005 TSX which is totally problem free.  DH bought a 2012 TL which seems to be more prone to issues.  The indicator that tells him he needs to change his oil seems to come on with alarming regularity.  Maybe he's just a crazy stop and go driver.

Deb


----------



## spirits (Jul 8, 2013)

*Thanks for the reponses*

I wrote about this problem a while ago but since I needed the car for work, we disconnected the #6 fuse and lived with the problem.
Now I am on holidays and my husband has more time to trouble shoot the car.  He's retired and I think he is in need of a project to work on
We have checked out the common sources of parasitic battery drain and I posted them for other Tuggers.  The problem does not seem to be from the list and we are exploring less common causes of the drain. Hopefully, it can be of some help for you all.  I know that you guys have been a great source of wisdom for me over the years and just hoping to give back  a bit.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 8, 2013)

*I have an Honda Accord*

Had an electrical drain at one point and it had something to do with the light (dome light) I think they called it.  Have also heard of people having problems with the window drawing out all of the electrical.
Bart


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 8, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Here is a very detailed troubleshooting by Sparky, it seems to be a common problem.  Either disconnect the module or replace it if you want that function also.
> 
> http://www.sparkys-answers.com/2012/06/2006-acura-tl-battery-goes-dead.html



Sparky did exactly what was my initial thought when reading the thread, except that I would probably have gone first to the interior fuse box and begun pulling fuses there to see if I could isolate the problem.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 8, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Sparky did exactly what was my initial thought when reading the thread, except that I would probably have gone first to the interior fuse box and begun pulling fuses there to see if I could isolate the problem.



Sparky uses the correct troubleshooting technique, verify the current drain by putting the ammeter in line then work back upstream. Another technique is start in the middle, if current flowing its in the first half, keep cutting in half to isolate.

 The Op stopped at fuse 6 but now claims its not the items on the list.  I'd say put the fuse back in, disconnect all the modules on that fuse, if the drain is still there it's probably in the wiring harness.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 8, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Sparky uses the correct troubleshooting technique, verify the current drain by putting the ammeter in line then work back upstream. Another technique is start in the middle, if current flowing its in the first half, keep cutting in half to isolate.
> 
> The Op stopped at fuse 6 but now claims its not the items on the list.  I'd say put the fuse back in, disconnect all the modules on that fuse, if the drain is still there it's probably in the wiring harness.



Ahhh, but what would the Tappet Brothers have said if the question had been called in to them???


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 8, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Ahhh, but what would the Tappet Brothers have said if the question had been called in to them???



Click and Clack - "Hey lady, try checking the guy that checked all those items on your checklist".


----------



## spirits (Jul 8, 2013)

*I DO*

Married 33 years and I check him out every day 
I joke around that the only reason I married him was that he kept my cars running trouble free.....oh and he had better legs than me


----------

